# Stolen: Tag Heuer Kirium Chronometer



## Janner (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry to join the forum just to post about my stolen watch, but...
My blue faced Tag Kirium Chronometer was stolen on the 11th August 2008.

Model Number CL1112-0
Serial number XH8601

Picture of similar one..


----------



## Big Tuck (Jul 2, 2008)

Where was it stolen from? Sorry to hear.


----------



## Janner (Aug 20, 2008)

Plymouth, England.
I'd left it in the garage overnight when I was working on my car. My insurance doesn't cover watches left in garages o|


----------

